

Show HN: Shippable - Continuous Integration service using Docker containers - manishas

Hello guys,<p>I am the co-founder of Shippable (www.shippable.com) - a container-based Continuous Integration service. We recently switched from LXC to Docker containers, so please try it out and give us feedback.<p>We plan to launch on Jan 15th. Our UI is still in flux but any feedback is welcome!<p>Shippable is integrated with GitHub and supports Ruby, Node.js, Python, Java, Scala on Ubuntu 12.04.<p>Please try it out at www.shippable.com. Docs are at www.shippable.com&#x2F;docs. 
You can reach with me any feedback or questions at manisha@shippable.com<p>Thanks!!
======
cardmagic
This looks amazing! Combine this with StackDock and it would be a totally
killer combination.

When you look at something like what eBay is doing with Docker
([http://www.slideshare.net/dotCloud/docker-open-stack-
austin-...](http://www.slideshare.net/dotCloud/docker-open-stack-austin-pdf))
this kind of service makes total sense. Kudos!

~~~
manishas
Thanks cardmagic! We're engaged in discussions with them :)

------
baruch
Things that I need for my C and future GoLang projects:

    
    
      * Multi-platform (Linux, BSD, Illumos, Windows, Mac)
      * Building C and GoLang :-)

------
diorray
Clickable link: [http://www.shippable.com/](http://www.shippable.com/)

------
baruch
You send an onboarding email from hello@ and it is not accepting emails from
replies.

~~~
manishas
Ah yes. Thanks for the feedback... we'll fix that!

------
maslam
I've used Shippable. Superb team, fantastic service. Highly recommended.

~~~
manishas
Thanks for your support maslam!

------
ikiru
Looks really nice! Too bad there's no support for bitbucket...

------
balls187
Very cool. Any plans for Ubuntu 13 LTS?

~~~
manishas
Yes, we're working on adding more platforms. Thanks for your comment!

